# Gross! Sickening.Repulsive!



## Ricci (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Bec688 (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW. That seriously is disturbing. Muscles are nice, but this is wayyyyy past that point. So overboard and unnatural looking.


----------



## SuzanneS (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow....they'd have to spend almost everyday in the gym, wouldn't they?

Suz


----------



## bia910 (Jul 5, 2009)

omg disturbing is the word!


----------



## Saja (Jul 5, 2009)

Coulda used one of them today when I got a flat tire on the truck.....who needs a jack?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 5, 2009)

C'mon, these guys only look like this when they are competing at a body building competition.

On the off season, they just look like very big, strong men...sigh


----------



## Darla (Jul 5, 2009)

Women do this too btw Ricci.






this is maybe somewhat mild. A little muscles can be sexy.

I think those pictures are a little extreme or maybe even photoshopped. IMO

I always thought this one was pretty too (Rachel McLish)


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 5, 2009)

wow i cant believe that. haha


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 5, 2009)

So not my thing. I don't even like very obvious muscles, I just like them alittle toned. I wonder, does this stretch out their skin afterwards?


----------



## Darla (Jul 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder, does this stretch out their skin afterwards? my understanding is yes to an extent


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 5, 2009)

Eww...


----------



## g3m1m1 (Jul 5, 2009)

haha ew....i personally dont like that much muscle....but THIS is just out of control.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 5, 2009)

The ironic thing is that they're lusting after physical perfection and fitness, but they're just damaging their bodies. Most of those guys are gonna suffer later in life with serious medical problems...

It's sad that people feel the need to do this, it's not attractive. It get you attention I grant you, but not the 'right' kind of attention.

Most peoples' first reaction is one of shock and horror... hardly emotions I'd want to encourage people to have when they saw me...


----------



## MoonShimmer (Jul 5, 2009)

Woah! That is some serious steroid taking going on!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 5, 2009)

How can they even reach things, like they can't put their hands down by their sides? I feel sorry for them in a way


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 5, 2009)

Just plain wrong.


----------



## leeannhoskin (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh my...


----------



## Fataliya (Jul 7, 2009)

They should lay off the 'roids. That's some scary stuff.


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 7, 2009)

the girl ones really creep me out.

not really the ones posted, but some of the more extreme ones.

and their boobs look really weird with the pectorals under them. lol


----------



## Tyari (Jul 7, 2009)

that's nasty


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh my that's scary...


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 7, 2009)

In my city, a man and wife were arrested for dealing steroids. They had to use 3 pairs of handcuffs on that guy b/c he was so big. Obviously he wasnt just selling, lol.


----------



## emmy2410 (Jul 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Roodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO!!!! good one!! I have to apologize I forgot to mention one more word... GROTESQUE!they should put these guys on a horror movie like SAW or something,EWW! lmao what I don't get is, do they think it's attractive??

Haha roddie this is a good one. I was wondering if they cld bend and see their below..i mean their feet.lols...its really ugly...


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 9, 2009)

Those guys are on the JUICE aka ROIDS!!! Those pics are extremely nasty! I could never in my life date someone like that.


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 10, 2009)

Those have to be photoshopped.

I've never seen anyone that big before.


----------



## esha (Jul 10, 2009)

'roids


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Women do this too btw Ricci.
http://tour.ftvideo.com/content/gene...//_/34010A.jpg

this is maybe somewhat mild. A little muscles can be sexy.

I think those pictures are a little extreme or maybe even photoshopped. IMO

I always thought this one was pretty too (Rachel McLish)

http://tbn0.google.com/hosted/images...6677fc_landing

*that's exactly what I am thinking..photoshopped all the way...*


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 12, 2009)

It certanly is


----------



## Roxie (Jul 12, 2009)

My mum is a body builder so I've met some incredible big people and most of them are on steroids. You can't get that big naturally. She wants to be big, but not too big. But seriously, photos never do justice, in person, they look amazing! In photos, it's disgusting. lol. I don't like muscles that big, but the amount of work they would do and the amound of endurance and self disipline they would need is awe inspiring.

I once met a women who looked like a man... she was that muscular! That's the point where you should never get to... when you don't know whether they're a woman or a man... she was nice, though!


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 12, 2009)

Every bodybuilder I've met, male and female, have been extremely friendly and courteous.

Most people tend to see them as unintelligent, or that they'd be rude and aggressive. But I've always found them to be really well spoken, really knowledgeable on the science of their lifestyle (nutrition, training etc), very open and willing to giving sound advice, and even offering to help people out in the gym.


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 12, 2009)

No No NO these are just an abomination. The only muscles I work on is my pelvic floor and certain other intimate ones.


----------



## minasdecobre (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, It's a disease. Just like eating disorder you can have work out disorder, right? Some people can manage to be body builders and still live a normal life. The people pictured in the first post... I don't think they care about anything else. Really, it's sad, because very few people find them attractive that way. Not that being attractive is necessarily the most important thing in the world, but you know... they look like monsters and they're probably too "into" it to realize it.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 13, 2009)

*jabs her own eyes out* ewwwwwwww... everything I am visually disturbed by in a man all rolled into a few pictures. Toned up is nice... but the big veiny muscly ones just creep me out.


----------



## Asocialisten (Aug 11, 2009)

I will never understand why some people find this attractive.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 12, 2009)

a little too far with the protein shakes there... lol

i hate muscly guys lol ewwww


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 12, 2009)

YUK! they look uncomfortable in their own skin


----------



## Lozi (Aug 12, 2009)

YIKES.... D:

I hear people like that get a lot of knee problems, cuz their knees cant handle carrying that much weight!


----------



## Chaeli (Aug 13, 2009)

The good news being that I never have to take one of those home with me. Horrible!


----------



## MachineofGod (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah they're real pictures (ive seen some of their pics before on bodybuilding sites) and yeah roids. I wouldnt want to be that big and most of them couldnt live like that for very long as said this is their competition state. Its disgusting that a "bodybuilding contest" is different from a "natural bodybuilding contest", in natural roids are not allowed and rarely do i see natural bodybuilding contests advertised or discussed or anything!!

So the question is how big is too big? It may all be a matter of perspective; just like anorexic people perceive themselves as being fatter than they are the reverse could be happening; these people could look in the mirror and think "im still not that big".


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 14, 2009)

Bigorexia (yes, it's a real term)


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jeremyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those have to be photoshopped.I've never seen anyone that big before.

*Looking at the pictures again* I just can't believe so much steroids' abuse without dying!


----------



## MachineofGod (Aug 15, 2009)

I seen a roid monkey in the gym yesterday, makes you feel sick, first time ive seen someone that huge in real life


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 16, 2009)

I guess some people can get that big (like the guy whose arm "exploded"), but it seems completely pointless, since they would never be able to go on stage looking like that.

Big or not, it looks so unproportional, and not aesthetically pleasing in any way.

They'd be spending more in supplements, proper nutrition, and (of course) drugs than a normal person could afford, without any actual possibility of profiting off it. Plus, it would require so much care and effort to actually hold down some kind of a job.


----------



## morgan522 (Aug 16, 2009)

ewww! thats nasty!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Aug 16, 2009)

OMG...eeewww


----------



## Drew_At_MoorSpa (Aug 17, 2009)

thatâ€™s just not nice have muscle tone and be healthy fine but that isnâ€™t healthy, random information body builders that go in to competitions need to have less then 5% (I think it was on a documentary I saw a while ago) body fat because of that they become quite weak even holding a pose for a long time can be really exhausting.


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, the weeks before a competition are supposed to be quite brutal, but nothing compared to standing on stage itself.

That's why I have so much respect for them and I want to emulate them. They have so much determination and discipline, and can push themselves through such an incredibly trying ordeal


----------



## Jinx (Aug 19, 2009)

My ex was a body builder, steroid user and at the time, the largest dealer in the west coast (quite a distinction, eh?)- until he went to prison, of course.

Yep. I wasn't always a mild mannered 'net jocky. I have a past.

Anyway, yes a lot do have body dysmorphic disorder; they don't think they are big and do anything they can to get bigger.

The ones who are super large for competition don't look quite this distorted because the contests require symmetry and being very cut and these guys don't have it, they are just trying to get big because they don't think they are.

But to be fair/play devil's advocate- whatever, I'm sure there are an equal amount of people who look at over weight people and underweight people and say just as judgemental things as folks are saying about these dudes.

I have to say that because for years and yers, I hung out with all kinds of body builders; the natural competitors (yes, they get tested), the "other" ones who get all the glory (and no they don't get tested and if a contest announces they are testing, the contestants typically withdraw from the contest), people who took steroids but never wanted to compete, they just liked the way they looked and then of course the BDD ones and for the most part, they were all nice, friendly, funny, decent people. Some just got carried away and some didn't know they got carried away.


----------



## jules24n24 (Aug 20, 2009)

I know I'm going to be the first one ever to say this on here, but I quite like the real puffy, pumped up look. There's just something that just screams MASCULINE to me when I see those rock hard lumps and what turns me on even more is knowing that they look after themselves diet wise, etc.

the bigger the better!

just kidding. haha

no thanks. this is OTT for me! xoxo


----------



## urs289 (Aug 24, 2009)

It is not so good.


----------



## jodevizes (Aug 24, 2009)

If you think that's bad you ought to see their dogs.


----------



## GillT (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know what it is called but the above dog has some kind of genetic disorder. If I remember correctly she's called Wendy.

Edit: Looked it up- here's an article on her.


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 24, 2009)

Not that I'm a dog person, but it actually looks really friendly.


----------



## ashleyyvictoria (Aug 25, 2009)

whatt?!?! are those pictures real!?


----------



## daer0n (Aug 25, 2009)

LOL, these guys are like the "Human Cheeto" or something, or like "Pop Corn" men haha. Gross.


----------

